# 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues



## ituanakire (Feb 23, 2008)

ISSUE#1: For some reason, my fuel lid wouldn't open and I can see that the light doesn't illuminate for the fuel door switch, but does illuminate for the trunk (bottom of the driver-side door). The trunk switch is fully operable though. If this is just a fuse, which one is it?








ISSUE#2: After using the manual fuel lid emergency cable to open the door through the access panel, now the lid wouldn't close because the strike latch wouldn't catch onto the fuel lid, the latch which is connected at the tip of the cable through the gas compartment would not go through enough to catch the lid. Does this mean I need to re-reeve with a whole new cable?








I have been trying to look at some of the fuses (but didn't pull all of them because I didn't want to complicate anything else) to figure out which one was the fuel lid fuse. I looked at the diagram that was stuck inside the fuse compartment but it did not show anything that had to do with the fuel lid. Looked through the owner's manual but didn't find anything leading to the fuse. Looked through my Bentley repair manual but couldn't figure out which fuse is V155? 








Can anyone please give me some advices or troubleshooting ideas to fix this issue? Thanks.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (ituanakire)*

Common problem. You need to replace your fuel door cable. Here's a DIY link at newbeetle.org. (You don't need to remove your back seat).
http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...=2269
Good luck!


_Modified by vwbugstuff at 1:57 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## ituanakire (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (vwbugstuff)*

Thank you very much for your answer. I will try to do this and see how it goes. (Crossing my fingers!) Hope it's not too hard to do. Again, thanks alots! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (ituanakire)*

Actually, from your questions on the .org about this issue, I would guess the issue is your actual switch.
If the fuel door section of the switch isn't lighting, and you aren't hearing the actuator when you try to engage the switch, chances are, it's the switch, not the cable.
If you heard the actuator, but the fuel door wasn't popping open, then I'd say it's the cable.
The switch itself is very cheap and easy to install. Takes 20 seconds.


----------



## ituanakire (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (pdoel)*

I can't thank you guys enough...great references and advices. Thanks again.


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

where can i buy the new cable? my fuel door is open but just wont latch shut, i can hear the actuator when i hit the button on the door so I'm guessing it's the cable. Car was like this when i bought it and previous owner said he had to pry the fuel door open when it quit working.


----------



## meeks76 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (pdoel)*

where can i buy the switch? i have a 99 beetle.. hopefully i can resolve my problem the same way.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2002 VW Beetle Fuel Lid Issues (meeks76)*

I just got my switch from the dealership.


----------

